# pen vise



## Richwall (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, this is my fist time in this forum and I hope I am in the right one, anyway I need a good pen vise, maybe you guys can direct me to a site where I can get one?

              Thanks for your help.  Richard


----------



## panini (Apr 26, 2009)

If you're not in a rush to get a pen vise, get a PHD vise. Best investment i made...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=38764


----------



## Richwall (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you for the info, I wrote to Paul asking about them, hopefully he has them.Richard


----------



## KenV (Apr 26, 2009)

I have one of Paul's vise creations and like it very well.   Paul has indicated hat he will likely be going slow with that side line after a scare with the life of one of his kids.  

I have seen a positive review by Fred Holder (more woodturnings) of the rockler vise.  Tool a look at one a few weeks back, and while not as nice as Paul's design, looked more functional than the one available when I started.


----------



## Rmartin (Apr 26, 2009)

While you're on Paul's waiting list, PSI has a good vise:

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DRILLCENT3.html?mybuyscid=3340075571


----------



## rwyoung (Apr 26, 2009)

I haven't bought a pen blank vice yet. Too many other things going on that are clammering for the money in my pocket. So I took one of the el-cheapo 8" handscrews from Harbor Freight ($3 after a coupon) and cut a "V" in each jaw. You can dis-assemble the handscrew which makes this cut much easier. I just used a handsaw but a bandsaw, jig saw or scroll saw could do this too.

The jaws of a handscrew will self-align so this has worked great for round blanks, square ones (such as acrylic) and no-so-square ones cut from larger lumber stock.  

You don't get the automatic centering of a real pen blank vice but for the money it works well. The next cheapest to use some scrap 3/4" plywood and make a small right-angle fence and base that you clamp to your drill press table. But I'm not keen on hand-holding small pieces for drilling so I went this route.


----------



## mickr (Apr 27, 2009)

If you are only drilling pen blanks or spindle work, why not drill on your lathe?


----------



## rwyoung (Apr 27, 2009)

In my case, I don't drill many on the lathe because I don't have a 4-jaw chuck.  It wasn't until I bought a drill chuck that I could even think about drilling.  Still don't do it for all blanks, only ones that are much longer than the quill throw on my little drill press.  Bit of a three-handed operation without a 4-jaw chuck to hold the blank.

Just don't have the money to spare for a pen vice or a 4-jaw chuck right now.  Barely enough in the budget to cover the wood/acrylic/kit costs.


----------



## Xephius (Apr 27, 2009)

Richwall said:


> Hi, this is my fist time in this forum and I hope I am in the right one, anyway I need a good pen vise, maybe you guys can direct me to a site where I can get one?



I think everyone here will be able to give you good advice on what works for them. Ultimately, you will need to look at your work flow and make a decision on what you think will work best for you. For me, I don't like to drill on my lathe, but that may change once I re-engineer my tail-stock to have a longer throw.

What I use for now, and with great accuracy, is a 4" cross slide vice from HF. It cost me $30 and allows very small adjustments without having to clamp and unclamp a pen vise/wood vise from that table. It has room under the jaws for a 1/4 bit of waste wood to prevent blowout. They didn't have it listed on the website, but my local Habor Freight had several in stock. I wouldn't use if for metal milling, but it is great for wood!

No matter what you do, use bradpoint drill bits. You can get a full fractional set from Penn State cheap in both metric and standard. I went from marginally accurate drilling (from bit wander) to dead accurate with the bradpoints and my vise.

Just my .02,
-X



----------



## Richwall (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the info,I like the cross slide vise set up, I have a Delta bench top drill but it dosen't have the lazer line up, can I install one on mine? I aprecate all the info I am getting, you guys are the best.

                         Thanks again Richard


----------



## Xephius (Apr 27, 2009)

The laser is mostly useless anyway, I wouldn't bother with it. Save your money and buy a Harbor Freight floor drill press with a 6"!!!! throw... I am going to get one soon.. 

-X



----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 27, 2009)

Richwall said:


> Thank you for the info, I wrote to Paul asking about them, hopefully he has them.Richard



pm sent.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 28, 2009)

Richwall said:


> Hi, this is my fist time in this forum and I hope I am in the right one, anyway I need a good pen vise, maybe you guys can direct me to a site where I can get one?
> 
> Thanks for your help.  Richard



If you want, I have a Woodcraft pen vise you can have. It isn't the best in the world, but it works fine. You pay shipping, I'll send it to you. All I ask is when you get your PHD vise is to pass it to someone else in need. 

I have a PHD vise and love it.


----------

